# Disipador pintado disipa igual que sin pintar?



## lea432 (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas noches perdones mi igorancia pero me surgio la duda, tengo un disipador para disipar un tda 2050, la cosa es que estan los dos pintados y me surgio la duda de que si va a disipar igual que si esta sin la pintura, otra cosa, el disipador tiene que esar conectado a masa no?, en ese caso no tendra que estar sin la pintura poruqe creo que no va a conducir, gracias de antemano y saludos espero respuesta.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 2, 2010)

lea432 dijo:


> Buenas noches perdones mi igorancia pero me surgio la duda, tengo un disipador para disipar un tda 2050, la cosa es que estan los dos pintados y me surgio la duda de que si va a disipar igual que si esta sin la pintura,


Disipa *un poco* más estando pintado. 
Con superficies perfectamente mates podés llegar al 10-15% más.
Tiene sentido hacerlo si estás ajustado con la temperatura, porque aunque sea poca la mejora, es mejor que sin nada.


> otra cosa, el disipador tiene que esar conectado a masa no?, en ese caso no tendra que estar sin la pintura poruqe creo que no va a conducir,


No necesariamente. Pero de cualquier manera, basta con no pintar la zona que hace el contacto.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 2, 2010)

Ha pero que buena pregunta , me imagino que la pintura no le hara mucho, claro si es una capa microscopica de 0,001 o 0,01mm de espesor, ya si lo pintaste con pintura a mano yo diria que lijes donde va disipado pero que quede ben pero bien pulido, lo que siempre me decia mi profesor el año pasado, "Un disipador es eficiente cuando el metal toca con el otro metal, la pasta es solo para rellenar huecos no para hacer capas de pintura"


----------



## lea432 (Ago 2, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Disipa *un poco* más estando pintado.
> Con superficies perfectamente mates podés llegar al 10-15% más.
> Tiene sentido hacerlo si estás ajustado con la temperatura, porque aunque sea poca la mejora, es mejor que sin nada.
> No necesariamente. Pero de cualquier manera, basta con no pintar la zona que hace el contacto.


Gracias eduardo, el disipador que tengo es de un 486 creo lo que queria saber es si le saco la pintura o no, igual voy a hacer eso y voy a despintar solo la zona de contacto, saludos.



zxeth dijo:


> Ha pero que buena pregunta , me imagino que la pintura no le hara mucho, claro si es una capa microscopica de 0,001 o 0,01mm de espesor, ya si lo pintaste con pintura a mano yo diria que lijes donde va disipado pero que quede ben pero bien pulido, lo que siempre me decia mi profesor el año pasado, "Un disipador es eficiente cuando el metal toca con el otro metal, la pasta es solo para rellenar huecos no para hacer capas de pintura"


Gracias lo voy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 2, 2010)

Ha ojo con esos que ami me pasaba que me venian con la "almohadilla termica" del año 1992 mas o menos, esa la enes que raspar, se ve un cuadradit gris centrado que ocupa casi todo el disipador y un poquitito de aluminio del disipador


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2010)

hola *eduardo* , eso no lo entiendo , lod e la pintura.
hay alguna data con pruebas de eso ??

el calor se genera en el chip >>> lo paso al aluminio (con grasa siliconada mejoro la conductividad termica, hay un contacto fisico intimo) . y de el aluminio  >>>>>> debe pasar al ambiente , o sea al aire circundante, esto mejora cuanta mas superficie haya.


puedo comprender que la pintura o sea el color mate absorva la luz, pero no entiendo como hace para ser mejor conductor termico en este caso.

EN ESTE CASO lo que quiero es que el calor de el aluminio se pase al aire , al ambiente cercano.
de primer impresion me parece que si le hago una capa de pintura cualquiera estoy separando el aluminio de el aire........EMPEORO la conductividad termica..
por eso no comprendo .


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola Fernando, lo que mejora con una superficie mate no es la conductividad térmica sino la radiación.
Como a temperaturas como las que puede estar un disipador (digamos 80°) la energía radiada es baja, el porcentaje que vas a ganar no va a ser gran cosa. Pero no es lo mismo vender un disipador de 0.3°C/W en aluminio pelado que el mismo pero de 0.28°C/W en un negro mate monono.

La "pintura", no es cualquier pintura. Tiene que ser una capa mate finísima, porque sino, es lejos mas lo que perdés en conducción que lo que ganás en radiación.  
En realidad, mas que pintar lo que se usa es el anodizado de las superficies.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ......La "pintura", no es cualquier pintura. Tiene que ser una capa mate finísima, porque sino, es lejos mas lo que perdés en conducción que lo que ganás en radiación.
> En realidad, mas que pintar lo que se usa es el anodizado de las superficies.


No hay duda de que lo mejor para los disipadores es el anodizado negro, pero no se por que motivo ahora vienen (Los disipadores) en *Dorado*, o directamente *aluminio sin tratar* lo que da una superficie brillante conceptualmente opuesta al principio del disipador, así que, a veces, hay que recurrir a medios "Non sanctos" para mejorar las características de disipación, una cosa que sin ser anodizado da un resultado muy aceptable en mejorar la capacidad de disipación, a pesar de ser pintura, es la pintura con base de grafito para altas temperaturas, forma película muy, muy fina por lo que no genera un gradiente térmico importante entre el aluminio y el aire y da una terminación "Negro pizarra" y de muy buena adherencia.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 3, 2010)

Buenas,



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> lo que mejora con una superficie mate no es la conductividad térmica sino la radiación.


Pero el negro se supone que recoge mas la radiacion ¿no? Entonces si recoge mas calor, eso no hara que el disipador este mas caliente que sin la capa mate fina de pintura?

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Pero el negro se supone que recoge mas la radiacion ¿no? Entonces si recoge mas calor, eso no hara que el disipador este mas caliente que sin la capa mate fina de pintura?


El mejor emisor es a la vez el mejor receptor (ver radiacion de cuerpo negro)

Normalmente, el principal generador de calor es el disipador y no tiene cerca ningún otro elemento radiador importante.
Si lo hubiera, más que abrillantar el disipador habría que alejarlos y apantallarlos. Aunque es preferible una ventilación forzada.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hay duda de que lo mejor para los disipadores es el anodizado negro, pero no se por que motivo ahora vienen (Los disipadores) en *Dorado*, o directamente *aluminio sin tratar* lo que da una superficie brillante conceptualmente opuesta al principio del disipador, así que, a veces, hay que recurrir a medios "Non sanctos" para mejorar las características de disipación, una cosa que sin ser anodizado da un resultado muy aceptable en mejorar la capacidad de disipación, a pesar de ser pintura, es la pintura con base de grafito para altas temperaturas, forma película muy, muy fina por lo que no genera un gradiente térmico importante entre el aluminio y el aire y da una terminación "Negro pizarra" y de muy buena adherencia.




Talvez es porque ya no se necesita mas la pintura, Ahora se hacen disipadores de cobre/plata/aluminio que som mas eficientes, Si se le da mucho porcentaje de cobre el color dorado del aluminio se vuelve amarillento. Hay que acordase que el mejor disipador es la plata, siguiendo del cobre, del oro y del aluminio.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Talvez es porque ya no se necesita mas la pintura, Ahora se hacen disipadores de cobre/plata/aluminio que som mas eficientes, Si se le da mucho porcentaje de cobre el color dorado del aluminio se vuelve amarillento. Hay que acordase que el mejor disipador es la plata, siguiendo del cobre, del oro y del aluminio.



es que estimado: el dorado como se ve el disipador no es mas que un anodizado, color aluminio  tambien hay fogonazo, pero esta tratado, se le hace un proceso llamado "zodado" el cual no estoy muy al tanto de como se hace, pero deja una pelicula muy fina en su superficie, el color negro, como dice bien fogonazo y eduardo, debe ser mate y en lo posible anodizado, esto es para aumentar la transmision de calor por radiacion, esto es valido unicamente para superficies donde la transferencia termica se haga por conveccion natural, ya que en disipadores soplados, practicamente no hay superfie del disipador expuesta al ambiente (hay una turbina) y no vale la pena agregar un costo de anodizado a un disipador que va a estar soplado o metido dentro de un gabinete.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Talvez es porque ya no se necesita mas la pintura,


El anodizado sea: Negro, Dorado, Rojizo o Color aluminio NO es una pintura, es un tratamiento químico que cambia el color de la superficie del aluminio.


zxeth dijo:


> Ahora se hacen disipadores de cobre/plata/aluminio que som mas eficientes, Si se le da mucho porcentaje de cobre el color dorado del aluminio se vuelve amarillento. Hay que acordase que el mejor disipador es la plata, siguiendo del cobre, del oro y del aluminio.


Nadie esta hablando del material de construcción del disipador.
El material influye en la capacidad que tendrá el disipador en distribuir el calor en forma mas o menos homogénea por sobre todo su volumen.
La eficiencia de un disipador depende principalmente de su forma y la superficie de contacto que tenga con el aire.

En el mismo disipador, material, forma y tamaño, disipará mejor el calor el que sea *negro* Lee el link que publico Eduardo sobre *"El Cuerpo Negro"* ya que no solo aprovecha la convección sino también la radiación para transmitir el calor al medio-ambiente.

*Edit:*
Mientras que estaba redactando, hazard_1998 se me adelantó. 

Yo puse solo algunos colores, pero existen infinidad de variaciones sobre el proceso general de *anodizado,* incluso existen "Incoloros" que solo sirven para endurecer la superficie.


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Ago 3, 2010)

Muy buena la info! Ahora entiendo porque cuestan un poco mas caros los disipadores negros
Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta, vi en el link de wikipedia que se hace por medio de electrolisis, es muy dificil llegar a "pintar" un trozo de aluminio por este metodo?
Saludos y gracias por la info!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Muy buena la info! Ahora entiendo porque cuestan un poco mas caros los disipadores negros
> Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta, vi en el link de wikipedia que se hace por medio de electrolisis, es muy dificil llegar a "pintar" un trozo de aluminio por este metodo?
> Saludos y gracias por la info!


No mucho.
Repito *NO* es pintura, el mismo aluminio es el que cambia de color.

Por aquí algo: 
*Anodizado DIY I*
*Anodizado DIY II*
*Anodizado DIY III*


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Ago 3, 2010)

Si, por eso puse entre comillas 
Muchas gracias fogonazo! Estaba leyendo en otros foros, pero ninguno decia como teñir la pieza.
En otro foro dice que se debe hacer al 10% y este anterior que me pasaste al 20% pero me imagino que debe ser lo mismo.
Saludos y Gracias otra vez!


----------



## dearlana (Ago 3, 2010)

Si el disipador es de aluminio, cuantas menos sustancias hayan entre ese aluminio y el aire, mejor. 

A veces lo anodizan en negro, con cromo. Por pura estética. Ese anodizado es caro y el comprador cae. Pero la variación de temperatura es infima.

Lo mejor y que da un cambiazo espectacular en el trabajo de la CPU, permitiendo incluso el overclocking: La refrigeración líquida. El resto son gastos con poco efecto. Es mejor ir directamente a la refrigeración líquida.


----------

